# Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?



## bresse (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir ein neues Boot kaufen, aber welches Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?


----------



## carp2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

hi bresse,

willst du eine konkrete Empfehlung oder geht es um die grundsätzliche Frage "Entweder Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot"?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Zanderverhafter (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



			
				bresse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein neues Boot kaufen, aber welches Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?



Wofür möchtest du das Boot denn? Für welchen Gewässertyp? Welche Motorisierung wenn gewünscht?
Weil so ist die Frage ein wenig zu allgemein Formuliert.

MFG
Stephan


----------



## bresse (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hi,

das soll schon für die grossen französischen Gewässer sein, wie Orient, Cassien u.s.w.
Es sollte da auch ein E-Motor hinten montierbar sein.Die Frage ist halt ein Schlauchboot- etwas besser Wasserlage, aber empfindlich bei Steinen oder Bananaboot- Wasserlage nicht so toll, dafür ziemlich unverwüstlich + besser beim Transport!


----------



## tamandua (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Für große Gewässer rate ich zu einem guten Schlauchboot. Du wirst das Bananaboot verfluchen, sobald du auf großen Seen die ersten Probleme bekommst. Und die größeren Schlauchboote bekommt man nicht so schnell kaputt. Ein anschrammen an Steinen zerstört die Hülle nicht.


----------



## Neffifisch (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hab mir auch erst ein Schlauchboot zugelegt und war damit Ostern auf Fehmarn. War und bin  total begeistert#6 . Da brauchst du keine Angst vor den Steinen haben, habe mein Boot immer in Katharinenhof am Strand ins Wasser geschubst. Vor allem superleichter Aufbau, mit Elektropumpe wirklich in 5 Minuten aufgeblasen und vom Transport ebenfalls sehr gut. Habe eins mit Hochdruckluftboden, ist super leicht und hat ein angenehmes Packmaß. 
Viel Spass bei der Suche und Auswahl.


Neffifisch#h


----------



## T.C (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hi Neffifisch

Ist das wirklich so wie hier im Video Kib 320 (leicht, schneller Auf/Abbau und Stabilität)?
http://www.carp-gps.com/product_info.php?products_id=229
Mein erstes Boot hatte einen Holzboden... war aber ne ganz schöne Wuchtbrumme.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Wenns nur ums Drillen und den Gerätetransport auf den Fr. Reservoirs geht, dann unbedingt ein Schlauchi. 
Ich hab beide Typen gehabt. Beim Drill ist das schlauchboot meist besser zu manövrieren und man kann sich zum Keschern oder Hängerlösen sogar weit über die Wandung lehnen, ohne dass es umkippt. Und auch hervorragend drin stehen.

Beim Gerätetransport geht es selbst vollgeschlagen oder durchgekentert nicht unter. (Ausrüstung festgebunden)

Ein Banana hat jedenfalls andere Domänen. (Mobilität, Gewicht, Transport) Bei nem Frankreichtrip ist es aber egal, ob man nun 5 oder 20 minuten braucht um das Boot herzurichten. Und selbst bei der Windempfindlichkeit sind Schlauchboote nicht viel schlechter als das Banana. Auch sind sie wie gesagt nicht gar so empfindlich bei Steinen. Und wenn man doch mal nen löchlein hat, ists auch in ner Stunde repariert.

Aber auf jeden Fall was Robustes. Ein "Fishhunter-Kinderbötchen in grün" ist untauglich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## T.C (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hallo Holger

Super Beitrag #6 

Kannst du bitte vielleicht auch was zum Airdeck Boden sagen?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## carp2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hi,

grundsätzlich hat Holger völlig recht mit dem was er schreibt. Aber aus eben diesen Gründen würde ich immer das Faltboot bevorzugen.

Es ist leichter für eine Person zu tragen und aufzubauen und kann wesentlich mehr Gewicht aufnehmen und transportieren.

Es ist in der Tat etwas instabiler und wackeliger, aber mit ein klein bisschen Übung kommt man sehr gut zurecht.

Und es ist wesentlich schneller, was vor allem beim Drill nicht unwichtig ist, wenn man schnell über den Fisch kommen muss. 

Und hat schon mal jemand versucht, mit einer Schlauchsau voll beladen bei Gegenwind ein paar Kilometer zu rudern??? Das spart einen Monat Muckibude. 

Daher würde ich immer ein Faltboot bevorzugen!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Carpfighter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hallo! 
Ich kann auch nur zu einem schlauchboot am besten mit marineholzboden bzw. aluboden raten! Man bekommt sehr viel rauf, man kann ohne probleme drin stehen, viel ruhigere lage am wasser! 
Würd dir zu nem zodiac raten, sind sehr hochwertig (hochwertiger als allroundmarine, adventure,........) werden auch bei rettund und feuerwehr genützt , dickes material super verarbeitung, tolles service ,....

Hab auch eines cadet s340, bin sehr zufrieden damit und würde es nicht mehr hergeben ........

Das einzige was etwaas dagegen spricht ist der hohe preis von ca 1500-1800
Aber an großen seen würde ich mich nicht auf irgendwas verlassen!
Es wird dir gute dienste leisten! 

LG


----------



## dropback (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch eines cadet s340, bin sehr zufrieden damit und würde es nicht mehr hergeben ........
> 
> LG


Und, wieviele Leute helfen dir beim tragen?
Ach ja, noch was.
Die Ruderhalterung bei den Zodiacs ist eher dürftig, sind nur so gammelige Dinger, die Ruder verrutschen sehr leicht. Sitzbank ist glaube ich auch keine dabei (früher waren jedenfalls keine dabei).
Material und Verarbeitung sind natürlich top, da gibts nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## T.C (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

@ dropback
genau das meine ich.
Selbst ein Annexe P 300 K mit Holzboden wird mit einem Gang sehr schwierig.
Und Aufgebaut alleine ins Wasser|uhoh: 

Wenn ich das nun richtig gesehen habe kann der Hochdruckboden beim
Allroundmarin 320 drinne bleiben und sind 10kg weniger.

Kann man auf dem Luftdruckboden ganz normal stehen?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## dropback (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Bin am We mit dem Allroundmarin 320 von nem Kumpel mal ne Runde gefahren.
Gibts nichts dran auszusetzen. Stehen kann man auf jedem Fall in dem Ding, es war zwar etwas wackelig aber der Boden war auch nicht richtig fest aufgepumpt, da geht noch mehr und dann sollte es noich stabiler sein.
2 Sitzbänke sind auch dabei.
Ob der Boden drinbleiben kann weiß ich nicht, Kumpel nimmt ihn immer raus (wegen saubermachen und damit nix schimmelt wenn Wasser und Dreck unter den Boden kommen).
Und grün ists auch;-)
drop


----------



## Pat1967 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

hi zusammen,

wie schon beschrieben muß man sich erst mal im klaren werden, was eine Art von Boot ich will.

habe selber ein Zodiac und der Lamellenboden ist z.B beschissen, überall bleibt der Dreck hängen und setzt sich in den Ritzen fest.

die Ruderhalterung ist auch nicht so gut, das Plasik ist schon 2 mal kaputtgegeangen.Vorallem muß es immer sauber und trocken wieder eingepackt werden.

Das Schlauchboot hat den Vorteil, liegt flach und stabil auf dem Wasser, kleineres Packmaß,passt auch in den Kombi!! 

Beim Faltboot, schneller Aufbau weniger anfällig bei Dreck,einfach abspritzen. allerdings braucht man einen Dachträger!!

schau mal hier: http://www.progressive-baiting.de/index.htm

klick mal auf Faltboot,das wäre mein Favorit für die Zukunft,das gibt es auch in klein!! Super Verarbeitung,konnte es mir in Braunfels letztes Jahr mal anschauen.


----------



## Carpfighter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

beim zodiac sind sitzbänke dabei! 
es gibt nur wenige schlauchboote die sich zum rudern eignen bzw keines ! 
außerdem kann ich keines deiner mängel am ruder feststellen! solche boote sind dafür gedacht mit einem motor betrieben zu werden es 340er sogar mit bis zu 15PS! 
Aber mir reicht ein minnkota..

Zum tragen!:
Das bott(schlauch) ist in einer tragetasche für die bretter hab ich auch eine tasche! 2mal gehn und es ist erledigt wenn mans nicht dapackt 3mal aber damit hab ich kein problem da ich eine trolly besitzte und mit dem ding nicht in der gegend herumwandere!

zum dreck !
Ich hab ne gummimatte drin und somit keine probleme! 

zum luftboden ! 
er ist nicht so stabil wi der plattenboden! 
Der lamellenboden ist ntürlich ein mist ! 

Lg


----------



## Zanderverhafter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Moin Moin,
so nun muss ich auch nochmal was zum Thema sagen, ich selber habe seit 5 Jahren ein Zodiac, den Vor
läufer vom heutigen Cadet 340, noch in Signalrot und mit Holzfußboden und Luftkiel, betrieben mit nem Minn Kota E Motor, und ich kann nur sagen super, auch die Verarbeitung. nen Lamellenboden hab ich zum Glück nicht  Grins Klar ist aber, ich würde mein Schlauchi niemals gegen ein Banana tauschen wollen, da es selbst mit nem E-motor klasse fährt, zur Not auch noch (halbwegs) gut gerudert werden. Mit dem Rudern, das muss jedem klar sein, kannst du mit nem Schlauchi nicht wirklich nen Blumentopf gewinnen, aber von den Angelqualitäten und der Stabilität würde ich immer zu nem Guten Schlauchi raten, und wie schon erwähnt, die Zodiacs sind verdammt stabil gebaut, ich habe mit meinem schon so manchen Stein und Strand geküsst und am Gummi ist nix. Das du die Botte immer schön sauber und trocken wegräumen muß gilt aber ja wohl auch für die Bananas wenn du lange freude dran haben willst.

Wie sagt mein werter Herr Großvater immer so schön: Erhalte um es zu Besitzen ;-)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



> Kannst du bitte vielleicht auch was zum Airdeck Boden sagen


Wenn Du mir erzählst was das ist kann ich dazu vielleicht "interessant" sagen. 



> am besten mit marineholzboden bzw. aluboden raten


 Jo, wenns dann noch nen Aufblasbaren Kiel hat, läufts auch ganz gut geradeaus.
nen VERNÜNFTIGER Lattenboden geht aber auch.


> überall bleibt der Dreck hängen und setzt sich in den Ritzen fest


 Äh na und, wir gehen "Angeln" und nicht "Toll aussehen" Zumal auch beim Schlauchi reicht als Pflege zuhause aufblasen, abspritzen, trocknen und wieder wegstauen. (Beim Banana setzt sich der Dreck übrigens auch in die Ritzen, und das hat 3 Ritzen über die gesamte Länge. Das sollte man also auch ab und an mal reinigen.)



> Es ist leichter für eine Person zu tragen und aufzubauen und kann wesentlich mehr Gewicht aufnehmen und transportieren


 Nee, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das schlauchi ist schwerer, aber ein Komplettes Banana allein weiter tragen? Unaufgebaut im Leben nicht, aufgebaut buckelt man sich auch gut was auf den Pelz. Bei den üblichen Wegstrecken machts auch nix 3x zu gehen, denn wer mal nen Banana nen Steilen Abhang hochgebuckelt hat, der a) weiss was er getan hat und b) nimmt nächstesmal dann doch die Slipanlage, da rudern leichter geht. nen paar 10m gehen schafft man auch noch mit nem Schlauchi, aufgepumpt oder Platt. Zumal die normal gleich mit Tragetasche kommen.
Noch ein Tip: Für schlauchis gibts Räder zum am Heckbrett festschrauben. Dann kann mans aufgepumpt bequem durch die gegend rollern.
Und für den Bug gibts auch noch ein lenkbares Zugrad, dann schaffts sogar die Oma. Ist nur ziemlich Teuer. (Fürs Banana gibts auch Räder, die sind aber nicht so doll in der Form, da einfach nur drunterlegbar)



> Es (Banana) ist in der Tat etwas instabiler und wackeliger, aber mit ein klein bisschen Übung kommt man sehr gut zurecht.


Ja.



> Und es ist wesentlich schneller, was vor allem beim Drill nicht unwichtig ist, wenn man schnell über den Fisch kommen muss.
> Und hat schon mal jemand versucht, mit einer Schlauchsau voll beladen bei Gegenwind ein paar Kilometer zu rudern??? Das spart einen Monat Muckibude.


 Jein. Gerudert ist das Faltboot weit schneller. Aber wer a) rudert um über den Fisch zu kommen? (Und mit welcher Hand?) b) Rudert mit dem Gesamten Gepäck über den Cassien?
Mit Motor ist das Banana dann schnell vom Schlauchi übervorteilt. Siehe auch erlaubte Motorstärken. Banana max. 2PS, Normales Schlauchi lässig 10PS
Wenn man mit dem Banana richtig Kräftig Rudert biegt es sich auch etwas durch, Zum Rudern ist ein Festrumpfboot das beste, das Banana ist nur ein Kompromiss.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## T.C (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hallo Holger

Habe zu dem Boden vom Allroundmarin Joker leider keine genaue Beschreibung gefunden.

Gibt es aber auch z.B bei Quicksilver.
http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/boote/schlauch/airdecks.htm
Könnte mir vorstellen das dieser in einer ähnlichen Aufbauweise wohl auch im
Joker verbaut ist, oder?

Mal angenommen dieser Boden würde mal Luft verlieren.
Könnte man diesen dann wie das Boot selber reparieren?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## carp2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das schlauchi ist schwerer, aber ein Komplettes Banana allein tragen? Im Leben nicht. Und 10m schafft man auch mit nem Schlauchi. Zumal die normal gleich mit Tragetasche kommen.
> Noch ein Tip: Für schlauchis gibts Räder zum am Heckbrett festschrauben. Dann kann mans aufgepumpt durch die gegend rollern.
> Und für den Bug gibts auch noch ein lenkbares Zugrad, dann schaffts sogar die Oma. Ist nur ziemlich Teuer. (Fürs Banana gibts auch Räder, die sind aber nicht so doll in der Form, da einfach nur drunterlegbar)




Und ob man ein Banana-Boot tragen kann. So schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht. Untern Arm geklemmt und fertig. Das sollte eigentlich jeder mit einer wenigstens durchschnittlichen Statur schaffen...
Und bitte: Was willst du den noch alles mitnehmen? Räder, die ans Boot geschraubt werden? Mit wieviel Autos fährst du denn in den Urlaub???
In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir noch ein: Die Banane passt ohne Probleme auf den Dachträger, so dass man mehr Stauraum im Auto selbst über hat. Die Schlauchwutz nimmt sehr viel Platz und somit Ladefläche im Auto weg.




			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jein. Gerudert ist das Faltboot weit schneller. Aber wer a) rudert um über den Fisch zu kommen? (Und mit welcher Hand?) b) Rudert mit dem Gesamten Gepäck über den Cassien?



Zu a) jeder der über einem Grund mit vielen Hängern (z.B. Baumstümpfen) fischt, wie sie auch in vielen Stauseen vorkommen. Zumindest sollte man das machen, wenn man unnötige Hänger vermeiden will. Idealer weise macht man das zu zweit. Aber auch wenn du alleine bist, kannst du die Banane besser steuern.

zu b) Wie ziehst du denn am Cassien um, wenn du z.B. vom Südarm in den Nordarm willst. Mit dem Auto? Und wie erreichst du dann die Plätze, die nur mit dem Boot zugänglich sind???



Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Pat1967 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

hi zusammen,

@holger


> Schlauchi reicht als Pflege zuhause aufblasen, abspritzen, trocknen und wieder wegstauen.


 
genau, wieder aufblasen und dann trocknen lassen und wieder einpacken!!

das banana machst du am wasser etwas sauber , fahrtwind trocknet es und zu hause stellst du es in die ecke und gut ist!!

p.s kleiner nachtrag:
beide boote haben ihre vor -und nachteile und deshalb sollte man es sich gut überlegen bevor man eines der beiden kauft vorallem für welchen zweck brauche ich es!! nur einmal im jahr wenn ich auf tour bin oder auch mal zum füttern an heimischen gewässern.wenn man dann jeden tag  das schlauchboot aufblasen und später wieder einpacken muß ist ein faltboot sicher von vorteil.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

@ T.C.
Kann ich Dir echt nix zu sagen, kenn ich nicht.



> das banana machst du am wasser etwas sauber , fahrtwind trocknet es und zu hause stellst du es in die ecke und gut ist!!


Träum weiter.
1. Wie macht man es an nem Gewässer mit schlammigem Ufer Sauber? ...

Ich hatte eines, ganz so Komfortabel ist es dann nun doch nicht.
Es sieht oft eher so aus, dass man sich das Dreckige Boot aufs ( Bei mir ins) Auto packt und hinterher auch noch ne Autoreinigung ansteht, während das Dreckige Schlauchi dank der Tasche nen blitzesauberes Auto hinterlässt.

Und das Schlauchi kann man mit dem Kärcher abblasen, ob die Bananadichtungen das mitmachen entzieht sich meiner kenntnis, hab ich mich nicht getraut. Der Lehm ist daher immer noch in Banana-Ritzen und -Kratzern zu sehen, trotz wildem abschrubben.



> Und ob man ein Banana-Boot tragen kann. So schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht. Untern Arm geklemmt und fertig. Das sollte eigentlich jeder mit einer wenigstens durchschnittlichen Statur schaffen...


Also Rumpf unter den Arm Geklemmt geht, wiegt dann aber auch knappe 25 Kg (Reines Rumpfgewicht, also ohne Beschläge lt Hersteller 22Kg), Lauf damit erstmal etwas. BW Marschgepäck sind imo 20 Kg müsste also gehen. Mir wärs aber zu anstrengend. Übel genug, das Teil immer vom Auto in den Keller zu Tragen. Kein richtiges Packende, Sperrig...
Und wie man sich ohne Arme wie ein Orang-Utan dann auch noch die Bretter unter den anderen Arm klemmt um das Angegebene "mit einem mal Tragbar" zu schaffen, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich habs Versucht, das ist imo Altweibergewäsch mit dem mit einem mal Tragen. Aber kannst ja mal nen Video machen, wie das gehen soll. Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu dusselig.
(Fürs Banana gibts auch ne Tasche, ich weiss, aber die mag ich irgendwie auch nicht so wirklich tragen wollen.)
Dagegen hab ich nen NVA schlauchi schon komplett auf den Rücken Geschnallt und dem Abhang runter und wieder rauf. Das waren zwar was mehr Kilos, Aber nen ideales Tragesystem machte das mehr als wett.
Ich weiss aber auch nicht was das bringen Soll mit dem Einmaltragbar. Fürs Tackle muss man dann normal eh noch mehrmals laufen.



> Räder, die ans Boot geschraubt werden? Mit wieviel Autos fährst du denn in den Urlaub???


Mit EINEM, und zwar einem wo man auch das Banana reinkriegt #h |supergri 
Die Räder nehmen aber fast keinen Platz weg, auch das Fahrgestell vom Banana ist brauchbar wegzustauen, da zerlegbar. Informier dich bitte erst mal richtig, bevor so ein echter Unfug kommt.



> Die Schlauchwutz nimmt sehr viel Platz und somit Ladefläche im Auto weg.


Äh nur mal zur Info. Das passt auch prima (wenn nicht besser) auf nen Gepäckträger. Dieses Argument ist also keines. Wenn das Banana ins Auto passt, so wie bei mir nimmt das im Innenraum garantiert mehr Platz weg aufgrund der Sperrigkeit.
Aussagewert also Null.



> Zu a) jeder der über einem Grund mit vielen Hängern (z.B. Baumstümpfen) fischt, wie sie auch in vielen Stauseen vorkommen. Zumindest sollte man das machen, wenn man unnötige Hänger vermeiden will. Idealer weise macht man das zu zweit. Aber auch wenn du alleine bist, kannst du die Banane besser steuern.
> zu b) Wie ziehst du denn am Cassien um, wenn du z.B. vom Südarm in den Nordarm willst. Mit dem Auto? Und wie erreichst du dann die Plätze, die nur mit dem Boot zugänglich sind???


Da hast Du was Missverstanden. Es ging mir ums RUDERN!!! 
Also wenn ich umziehe schmeiss ich den Krempel rein, den MOTOR an und Abfahrt. Aber ich wünsche viel Spass beim vom Nord- in den Südarm RUDERN #6 , das gibt bestimmt gut Kondition, insbesondere bei Wind, das ist ne Ziemliche Strecke :q 

Ausserdem hätte ich Da Sicherheitsbedenken wie schon im ersten Post erwähnt. Mitten auf dem See hätte ich jedenfalls lieber ein Vollgeschlagenes Schlauchi als ein Vollgeschlagenes Faltboot. Und die Wellen sind teil echt hoch bei Wind.

Ebenso schmeiss ich auch beim über den Fisch Fahren den MOTOR an. Der lässt sich im Gegensatz zu Rudern nämlich auch einhändig bedienen und der 2. Mann kann im Camp auf Bisse und evtuelle Tacklediebe aufpassen.  
(Dabei ist das Schlauchi nach meiner Erfahrung wendiger und man kann sich auch besser drin bewegen und besser Keschern, da man die Seitenwandung voll belasten kann ohne das gross was kippelt)



> wenn man dann jeden tag das schlauchboot aufblasen und später wieder einpacken muß ist ein faltboot sicher von vorteil


 Auf jeden Fall. Mobiler ist man mit dem Banana, nur hier gings eben um grosse Seen in Frankreich und mit Motor. Und da kann das Banana die Vorteile nicht ausspielen, das Boot bläst man da einmal auf und das reicht dann meist für die Woche. (vom täglich 3-4 hübe Nachpumpen abgesehen) Wenn man täglich an den Vereinspool Füttern fährt hätte ich auch vom Schlauchi dringenst abgeraten. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## carp2000 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Träum weiter.
> 1. Wie macht man es an nem Gewässer mit schlammigem Ufer Sauber? ...



Das gleiche, was du auch mit einem Schlauchboot machst. Du stellst es dahin, wo es nicht mehr schlammig ist, machst es sauber und verlädst es. Und eine Banane ist definitv schneller sauber als ein Schlauchboot und kann v.a. auch nass verpackt werden.





			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also Rumpf unter den Arm Geklemmt geht, wiegt dann aber auch knappe 25 Kg (Reines Rumpfgewicht, also ohne Beschläge lt Hersteller 22Kg), Lauf damit erstmal etwas. BW Marschgepäck sind imo 20 Kg müsste also gehen. Mir wärs aber zu anstrengend. Übel genug, das Teil immer vom Auto in den Keller zu Tragen. Kein richtiges Packende, Sperrig...
> Und wie man sich ohne Arme wie ein Orang-Utan dann auch noch die Bretter unter den anderen Arm klemmt um das Angegebene "mit einem mal Tragbar" zu schaffen, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich habs Versucht, das ist imo Altweibergewäsch mit dem mit einem mal Tragen. Aber kannst ja mal nen Video machen, wie das gehen soll. Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu dusselig.



Von einmal alles Tragen war nie die Rede. Die Bretter, Paddel usw. musst du natürlich noch mal extra tragen. Trotzdem ist das Faltboot zusammengeklappt angenehmer zu tragen als ein Schlauchboot. Wie groß ist den dein NVA Schlauchboot? Ein von der Größe vergleichbares (vernünftiges!) Schlauchboot ist garantiert nicht leichter als ein Bananboot.




			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Äh nur mal zur Info. Das passt auch prima (wenn nicht besser) auf nen Gepäckträger. Dieses Argument ist also keines. Wenn das Banana ins Auto passt, so wie bei mir nimmt das im Innenraum garantiert mehr Platz weg aufgrund der Sperrigkeit.
> Aussagewert also Null.



Aber nur, wenn man ein so großes Auto hat wie du. Hab ich aber nicht. Zumindest geh ich davon aus, da es bei mir nicht reingeht und du leider nicht schreibst, welches Auto du hast. Also kann ich daraus jetzt schlussfolgern, dass die Aussagekraft deiner Anmerkung auch gleich null ist??? Ich glaube, ja!!!



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du was Missverstanden. Es ging mir ums RUDERN!!!
> Also wenn ich umziehe schmeiss ich den Krempel rein, den MOTOR an und Abfahrt. Aber ich wünsche viel Spass beim vom Nord- in den Südarm RUDERN #6 , das gibt bestimmt gut Kondition, insbesondere bei Wind, das ist ne Ziemliche Strecke :q



Tja, eine gute Kondition gibt es wohl. Erstaunlicher Weise hat nicht jeder einen Motor. Und dann muss man halt rudern. Geht aber auch ganz gut, glaube mir, ich habe es mehr als einmal gemacht. Und nicht nur auf dem Cassien. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede!



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hätte ich Da Sicherheitsbedenken wie schon im ersten Post erwähnt. Mitten auf dem See hätte ich jedenfalls lieber ein Vollgeschlagenes Schlauchi als ein Vollgeschlagenes Faltboot. Und die Wellen sind teil echt hoch bei Wind.



Tut mir leid, genau hier muss ich dich jetzt fragen, ob du wirklich schon einmal richtige Wellen dort unten erlebt hast? Sonst würde so eine Aussage nicht kommen!



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso schmeiss ich auch beim über den Fisch Fahren den MOTOR an. Der lässt sich im Gegensatz zu Rudern nämlich auch einhändig bedienen und der 2. Mann kann im Camp auf Bisse und evtuelle Tacklediebe aufpassen.



Da ich keinen habe, wie bereits erwähnt, darf ich dich an dieser Stelle unter Verweis auf deinen Kommentar zum Auto zitieren: "Aussagegehalt gleich Null"



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall. Mobiler ist man mit dem Banana,


Da hast du recht!!!!:q 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## BadPoldi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



			
				carp2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, genau hier muss ich dich jetzt fragen, ob du wirklich schon einmal richtige Wellen dort unten erlebt hast? Sonst würde so eine Aussage nicht kommen!



Hi,

bei richtigen wellen ist es egal, da kannste nimma raus, da säufst mit beiden ab.... die kommen nämlich meterhoch wie am meer daher...

da ist nix mit rausfahren, weder banane noch kleines schlauchi...

im allgemeinen haben beide ihre vor und nachteile! kann ich gut beurteilen da ich beide boote habe. bevorzugt eigentlich die banane auch für frankreich etc. zum wallerfischen aber dann lieber das schlauchi...  wegen der geringeren kippgefahr!

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Neffifisch (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hallo T.C.

hatte mir den Aufbau meines Zodiac länger und schwieriger vorgestellt als er ist. Also wirklich nur Schlauchi aus der Tasche nehmen, aufrollen, dann die 4 Kammern aufblasen, (2 Kammern, Luftkiel und Luftboden). Hat wirklich keine 10 Minuten gedauert, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich mir dazu eine elektrische Bravo-Pumpe geleistet habe. Muss man fast dazu kaufen, da der Airdeckboden mit 0,8 bar aufgeblasen wird. Wird an die Autobatterie geklemmt und schon gehts los,. Hört dann automatisch auf. Dann nur noch die Sitzbänke eingeklinkt, Ruder eingesteckt, Räder und Motor dran und am Strand ins Wasser geschubst. Vorteil für mich ist auch, dass wir auf Fehmarn nur ca. 500 Meter vom Strand entfernt wohnten, d.h. ich habe nicht jedesmal die Luft abgelasen, sondern das Schlauchi umgekehrt auf die Dachbox gelegt, festgezurrt und bin dann nach Hause gefahren. Musste dann in 2 Wochen nur einmal kurz etwas Luft nachfüllen. 
Zukünftig würde ich nur auf den hellen Luftboden eine Matte oder ähnliches legen, nicht aus Angst vor Verletzungen,  Löchern ( ist echt recht stabil und hart), sondern weil die gefangenen Fische sind nicht immer zu benehmen wussten und den ein oder anderen Dreck mit ins Boot brachten. Schlimm ist auch der rotbraune Tang, färbt recht ab. 

Grüße Neffifisch#h


----------



## T.C (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Hi Neffifisch

Also bist Du mit deinem Hochdruckluftboden zufrieden ? 

Habe auch schon so überlegt einen Kunstrasen passend zum 
Hochdruckboden anzufertigen.

Vom Gewicht dürfte man noch weit unter einem Annexe P 300 K bleiben,
obwohl das Boot mit Hochdruckluftboden größer ist.
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das ein lackierter Holzboden nach einiger
Zeit nachbehandelt werden muß (Farbabrieb/ Feuchtigkeit) oder?
Den Aufbau stelle ich mir auch wesentlich einfacher und schneller vor 
(trotz Schutzmatte oder Kunstrasen).

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## til (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Guck doch mal hier:
Vergleich Schlauchboot-Portabote


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein Schlauchboot Quicksilver 310 EAD mit einem Hochdruckluftboden (Airtec). Die Vorteile haben mich seitdem überzeugt:  geringeres Packmaß, enormer Gewichtsvorteil, leichterer Aufbau. Durch die festen Ruderverankerungen läßt sich das Boot auch leicht rudern. Ich habe das Boot seitdem sehr intensiv zum Angeln in Ostsee und an Schwedischen Seen mir allen ihren Tücken (unerwartetete Steine/Felsen unter Wasseroberfläche, Wetterumschwünge mit starkem Wind und höheren Wellen usw.) eingesetzt und kann es nach bisheriger Erfahrung uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Gegen Dreck und Hakenspitzen habe ich zwei Gummifußmatten für LKW im Baumarkt gekauft und lege die in's Boot.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



> Du stellst es dahin, wo es nicht mehr schlammig ist


Was nicht überall zu finden ist. Urteil muss sich jeder selbst Bilden.



> Und eine Banane ist definitv schneller sauber als ein Schlauchboot und kann v.a. auch nass verpackt werden.


Ein Schlauchboot kann man genauso Nass einpacken, man muss es dann nur zuhause trocknen.  Und man kanns auch dreckig einpacken, die Tasche hält das Auto sauber. Und ich wette, dass ich das Schlauchboot mittels Hochdruckreiniger schneller sauber habe.



> Trotzdem ist das Faltboot zusammengeklappt angenehmer zu tragen als ein Schlauchboot. Wie groß ist den dein NVA Schlauchboot? Ein von der Größe vergleichbares (vernünftiges!) Schlauchboot ist garantiert nicht leichter als ein Bananboot.


Leichter ist es definitiv nicht, wie ich schon sagte. Mit Tasche gebuckelt (Die hat Rucksacktragegurte) gehts trotzdem besser zu tragen als das sehr sperrige Faltboot (Und auch mit einem mal!) War übrigens auch 3m lang und mit sicherheit breiter.



> Erstaunlicher Weise hat nicht jeder einen Motor. Und dann muss man halt rudern.


 In dem Thread gings aber darum das Teil auch mit Motor zu fahren. Nen "für alles am besten"-Boot gibts eh nicht.



> Tut mir leid, genau hier muss ich dich jetzt fragen, ob du wirklich schon einmal richtige Wellen dort unten erlebt hast?


Ja, und nicht nur da (Meer bis Windstärke 9 landauf erlebt, da wirds mit RICHTIGEN Schiffen ungemütlich). 
Und auch solche Wellen, wo auch ich mich nicht raustrauen würde: 





> bei richtigen wellen ist es egal, da kannste nimma raus, da säufst mit beiden ab.... die kommen nämlich meterhoch wie am meer daher...


Wobei man dann sagen muss, wenn das Wetter einen Überrascht, dass das Schlauchboot dann immer noch weit sicherer ist, sonst würden die Rettungsdienste (DLRG etc.) am Meer was anderes Fahren.



> Aber nur, wenn man ein so großes Auto hat wie du. Hab ich aber nicht.


Nun, ein Schlauchboot bringt man auch noch prima auf einen Kleinwagengepäckträger, 50 Kg packen die noch. Hier gehts übrigens auch nicht um Dich, sondern um den Threadstarter (Bresse). s.a. 


> Da ich keinen (Motor) habe, wie bereits erwähnt


Es ist also Wurst, was Du hast und was nicht. Bresse hat anscheinend nen Motor und eine Möglichkeit ein Schlauchboot zu transportieren, sonst hätte er nicht gefragt. 
Für Dich mag das Banana besser sein. Wie gesagt haben beide Vor- und Nachteile. Ich würde in Frankreich unter vorraussetzung Motor vorhanden ein Schlauchboot bevorzugen. Und ich hab beides gehabt. (Ich fahr inzwischen ein Aluboot, das war für mich besser. Jeder hat halt andere Einsatzgebiete, woanders werden noch andere Typen bevorzugt. z.B. Holznachen beim Wallerfischen)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot- Schlauchboot oder Bananaboot?*



> bei richtigen wellen ist es egal, da kannste nimma raus, da säufst mit beiden ab.... die kommen nämlich meterhoch wie am meer daher...


#h 
Wenn ein Schlauchboot mit Wasser vollschlägt, dann bleibt es trotzdem manövrierfähig #6,  nix von absaufen .... bei den anderen Kähnen (pauschaler Ausdruck) sieht es aber düster aus ....

..ich bin aufgrund solcher Erfahrungen auf Schlauchboot umgestiegen


----------

